# Trying to sync or connect Sidekick 3 to PC



## fookleburgers (Nov 30, 2007)

hi, so yeah, ummm i am having a very stressful time trying to figure out this phone thing. ok so. I bought a sidekick 3 off ebay, and im trying to put my songs on it, but im trying to sync my phone with my computer. i tried bluetooth, and windows media player. when i connect the phone to the USB, in windows media player it says "Detected Sidekick(R)3" but after that there is nothing. it is still asking me to connect a device. i just want a 20 second song on my phone thats all. please help


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Does it show up in explorer. (windows key + e)


----------

